# Salue



## Aabraxxas (27 Aug. 2008)

Als neuer Member will ich mich hier bei euch kurz vorstellen

Mein Nickname ist wie Ihr sehen könnt Aabraxxas.
Komme aus NRW und bin neugierig auf euer Board.

Gruß
Aabraxxas


----------



## AMUN (27 Aug. 2008)

Hallo Aabraxxas,

willkommen in unserer runde... ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim posten und suchen 

Grüße
Amun


----------



## Tokko (27 Aug. 2008)

Und wieder hat einer den Weg zu uns gefunden....



Aabraxxas

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim stöbern. Bei uns sollte eigentlich was für jeden Geschmack dabeisein.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (27 Aug. 2008)

Dann mal viel Spass beim Befriedigen!(der Neugier)natürlich
Herzlich willkommen!


----------



## CBAB (27 Aug. 2008)

schnell hallo sagen bevor ich wieder in den keller muss,

herzlich willkommen bei uns und viel spaß

grüße,
CBAB


----------



## Muli (31 Aug. 2008)

Auch von mir viel Vergnügen an Board und ich hoffe auf deine rege Beteiligung!

Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## mark lutz (1 Sep. 2008)

herzlich willkommen hier und viel spass


----------

